# [Maus] system "Tau-Freeze"



## vinc5nt (25. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ich hab ein kleines großes Porblem. Mein 2PC friert neuerdings ohne erkennbaren Rhytmus immer ein, d.h. die Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr, oder sie stockt macht nichts und macht dann all die bewegungen ums 100x Fache beschleunigt.
Falls er einfriert kann ich die Tastatur nicht benutzen und er scheint zu hängen, nur kann ich wenn ich die Maus abschließe und dann wieder anschließe das System wiederbeleben - dies geht aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt. Ihr seht irgendwie ist da was extrem Merkwürdig. 
POBLEM: Maus hängt - führt zu system hänger - ganz überraschend aufgetreten nichts verändert.

SYSTEM: 2HDDs 
win98se 
650Duron 
256SDRAM 
MS Intelli Explorer 1.0 per USB-PS2 Adapter and PS2 angeschlossen (PS: wenn ich die maus an USB anschließe passiert das geliche) MS Inteli treiber 4.1 sind drauf
gforce2mx  
soundkarte (kann angehen dass sie nicht ganz drinsteckt)
netzwerkkarte


danke


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *...soundkarte (kann angehen dass sie nicht ganz drinsteckt)
> ...*



na dann schau mal das die ganz drin steckt...daran könnte es nämlich liegen


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2003)

Das gehäuse ist rigendwie beschissen aufgebaut. Ich glaub ich hab sie nach mehrmaligen rein und raus immer noch nicht drin. Aber an ihr liegt es nicht, ich hab sie nämlich mal ganz rausgenommen und da hatte ich noch die gelichen Probleme. Auch ohne Maus hat das System von zeit zu zeit so kleine Hänger und fängt sich dann auch 1-3 mal wieder bis es dann weg vom fenster ist. Image datei hab ich auch schon wieder neugeladen - scheint aber alles nichts zu bringen . Hätte noch irgendjemand eine Idee, an was es liegen könnte?

danke


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

lass doch mal den taskmanager mitlaufen...

dann schaust du, welches prog dir die resourcen wegfrisst

evtl. haste ja nen virus


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2003)

aber ich hab ja schon alles platt gemacht und neu draufgemacht ... da kann dann doch "eigentlich" kein Virus mehr sein oder?


----------



## El_Schubi (3. Februar 2003)

wenn es ein speicherresidentervirus ist und du nach dem formatieren den pc nicht ausgeschaltet hast kann er schon noch da sein.


----------



## vinc5nt (3. Februar 2003)

mmmh ... aber ich hab eigentlich immer norotn anti virus drauf gehabt. und son virus würde doch nicht permanent ein einfrieren verursachen oder ? ... was für ein sinn hätte der virus, wenn er mal dann freezed dann mal hier und dann für 5 min gar nicht ...


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Februar 2003)

keine ahnung 

aber hast du mal nach geguckt, welches prog den speicher frisst ?!


----------



## vinc5nt (4. Februar 2003)

wieso muss denn der Speicher gefressen werden? - meinst du das Ram ist im *****? 
Ich glaub da ist irgendwas spontan kaputt gegangen. ... spricht denn das plötzliche ausgehen und das eintauen  für überfüllten Speicher?


----------



## Tim C. (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> SYSTEM: 2HDDs
> *win98se*
> 650Duron
> 256SDRAM



@evilash: unter win98 dürfte der taskmanager nicht anzeigen was da an speicher und cpu rechenzeit für draufgeht, es sei denn, ich täusche mich grade sehr gewaltig. Hatte ein vergleichbares Problem unter Windows 2000 wo die winlogon.exe alle paar Minuten 100% der CPU Leistung gezogen hat. Waren die gleichen Symptome und wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert, war aber im Endeffekt ein Virus.


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Februar 2003)

stimmt.

sorry hab nicht gelesn, das du win98 drauf hast 

und ja, das freezen kann bedeuten, das die cpu möglicherweisse zu sehr durch irgendein programm belastet wird...

auch wenn der arbeitsspeicher voll ist, kann nichtsmehr gehen.

kaputt ist er aber denk ich ned..


----------



## vinc5nt (5. Februar 2003)

würde einmal norton antivirus durchlaufen lassen was bringen?  und kann der PC da er im Netzwerk ist irgendwie noch mehr schaden auf anderen PCs angerichtet haben? und wenn ich ein virus hab und 2 partitionierte hdds (in 4 partitionen unterteilt) reicht es dann die erste platt zu machen - und image wieder drauf zu ziehen - und wenn nicht wie kann ich die daten retten, die auf all den anderen festplatten sind - wäre jetzt jeder netzwerkverkehr schädlich?

danke

[NACHTRAG] Ich hab folgendes gemacht 1. bios optimized defaults geladen 2. netzwerkkabel gezogen (d.h. keine Internet verbindung mehr) 
Ergebnis: In win98se schien er so normal zu laufen keine maus ruckler, konnte norton durchlaufen lassen (aber ohne aktuellem Virus Update), etc. 
Dann hab ich dies getan: (Netzwerkkabel war noch immer draussen) HL gestartet und cs_assault Lan game eröffnet und mal ein bissel in die Luft jeballert und schnelle Drehungen und bewegungen gemacht, ging bestimmt ne Minute auch gut, dann hat der PC schon vorher irgendwie angefangen auf der Festplatte oder so zu arbeiten. Generell angefangen zu arbeiten. 
Ergebnis: In HL fing er erst an zu stocken, gefolgt von "Ausgleichbewegungen" und dann frohr er letztendlich auch wieder ein. 

Schlussfolgerung (Was ist da kaputt?)?


----------

